
Science reveals the truth about drinking whisky to combat a cold - eamonncarey
https://mic.com/articles/163680/science-reveals-the-truth-about-drinking-whiskey-to-fight-a-cold
======
bigbugbag
Wow, this website somehow manages to break my middle button scroll which means
I'm stuck on the title and pre-content image.

One of the worst possible UX, this website deserves a good rank on
[http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/](http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/)

